# Help! Baby pigeon broken leg



## Jim1408 (Apr 26, 2012)

I found this baby on the sidewalk about 21 days ago. It cannot walk and always has it's left leg stuck out probably because it's broken. It is healthy and growing fast, but it's the leg that worries me. 
Please help me since I really want to see this bird stand and walk around on it's feet. Any help would be deeply appreciated.
Here is a picture of the bird.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I should say take it to an specialized vet in pigeons in your city or to a shop where pigeons are sold.

They can give you advise or even a diagnosis, a right diagnosis is very important because he is growing and probably if not treated on time and correctly he will be unreleaseble for the rest of his live.


----------



## Jim1408 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll go right away , thank you


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

It may be a case of splay legs, though that usually affects both legs. 
Even if it's the result of a shock dislocating the leg, the treatment should be the same. 

http://www.pigeonangels.com/t22-correcting-splayed-legs
http://stoneheadcroft.com/2007/06/03/correcting-splayed-legs/
http://www.2ndchance.info/spraddle.htm


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

It does look like spay leg. that one leg looks like it's sticking out away from the body. The leg may not be broken.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Jim and thanks for saving your little buddy !

If there is an Avian vet in your vicinity, make an appt. and get him/her there. It would be the best thing to do. Just tell them she is yours, and confirm that they have no issues treating Pigeons.

I would NOT take her to a wildlife rehab place, they'd probably kill her.

It likely is Splay Leg...21 days...that has been pretty long but is not outside the window of opportunity to properly correct it and have the bird lead a normalklife.

If you cannot get to an Avian vet, let us know....


----------

